# Briding a goat at a show?



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

OUPS meant to put Bribing haha

So I read about this before in some random internet article a looooong time ago.
I read that for a beginner goat or a fussy goat who does not like the show ring you can hide a small treat in your hand while showing to make your goat stay in position by holding the treat a certain way or if you want her to follow you around the ring better. Is this done? Does it work? 
I would think the goat might feel inclined to jump on you to get to the snack. 
I dont know why but the thought intrigued me for some reason.:chin:
If


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I know this is an older post but thought id give my two cents. In my state we are told not to do it not because we can't but because it will like you said they would be more likely to jump on you and be in your hand during the class. But if you go to use that hand to fix a leg your goat will follow your hand. It is a good way to practice but during shows I wouldn't


----------

